# Amare Stoudemire....



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Will be the future franchise player of the Suns


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

No disagreement here...


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I think Marion will be because he is a lot better now and will only get better. Amare might be a superstar just because of his awesome dunking ability.


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

I think Stoudemire will be a great player in the NBA. He just needs to get him self some experience under his belt.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

The Suns are gonna be just NASTY...Amare, Matrix, Starbury. I think Amare could eventually play the center position. He is young and still growing and the team seems to like Alton Ford, who is a monster. 

Imagine This Lineup In 2 Years...
C-Amare Stoudemire
PF-Alton Ford
SF-Shawn Marion
SG-Casey Jacobson
PG-Stephon Marbury


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

They should bring Stoudemire along slowly, I think, and not overplay him until he's earned it. They have to remember that his development may take at least four years, so if he isn't up to NBA quality a few months into the season they shouldn't freak out and just play him all the time in the hope he suddenly learns or something

Unless he's better than I think he is, right now he just seems like an athlete


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Stoudemire will be the Sun's franchise player one day, trust me.


----------

